# Flat Iron VS. Blow dryer



## dolcedaniela (Nov 7, 2009)

I have really curly hair, and I love curly and wavy hair but mine is unmanageable so most of the time I use a flat iron so I don't have to worry that my hair will go from curly to clownish. 

I wanted to know which is less damaging on the hair for styling - a flat iron or blow dryer? Assuming everything is top of the line, I wanted to know which is the healthier method of smoothing out the hair. (I know neither is healthy but if I had to, which would be better)

Hairdressers, this questions for you! & anybody else who might know!

xoxo


----------



## kariii (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm guessing a blowdryer... because the heat is not straight on your hair but from far away.. eitherway.. I suggest you use a heat protection spray.. I blow dry and then flat iron my hair.. my hair is healthy and grows really fast still.. Just got to make sure you deep condition 1-2x a week, and always use a heat protector plus a ceramic plate for the flat iron.


----------



## sarah.p (Nov 7, 2009)

I would think a blow dryer is less damaging.


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 8, 2009)

A blow dryer would be less damaging because the heat isn't as concentrated.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 8, 2009)

blow drying is much less damaging.  howevre i have really curly hair too and blow drying alone does not give me straight hair. it goes kinda straight but also like a puff ball. so i the use my straighteners to smooth it out so it's not so huge! and yes use a heat protecting spray or even cream.


----------



## Nushki (Nov 8, 2009)

I have the same problem as you. My hair is very curly and unmanageable. And God forbid there be any wind.
All the hair stylists that I've talked to told me to cut down using flat irons so I use a heat protection spray and then blow dry my hair as straight as I can get it. I still cheat and use flat irons on my ends. I guess with a blow dryer, my hair isn't as flat and lifeless as when I use a flat iron.


----------



## dolcedaniela (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone

I used to have a hard time blow drying my hair straight but since I love curls and waves too I like to blow dry it with a round brush. This gives my hair volume, life and some bounce.. My hair has to be quite wet and I use lots of chi silk infusion and a got2b blow dry / flat iron lotion to ensure its smooth and not frizzy.

I hope using a blow dryer will help my hair. I think the flat iron has made it dry and brittle. It even looks healthier when I blow dry it.


----------

